# Warning!



## Silver0ice7 (Feb 3, 2009)

OKay I need to tell yall that there is this art theif, his name is AJ with some numbers at the end, he stole the pic in my avatar. He stole TONS of sprites from TCOD and a few of mine. I know he registered at Eonlight valley forums he has PMed me a few times. Please make sure your sprites are safe his site is at Alex9988.webs.com not all the sprites he has stolen are on his Site he has a floppy disk with some to (like the one in my sig) Please beware about this thief!


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Art theives make me sick.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow. He stole Letaligon, too. And I think that Vulpix pixel-over is hers, too...


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 3, 2009)

The panther thing with crystals (forget name) is Butterfree's.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've seen it, it probably is.
(I mean the pixel over)


----------



## Flora (Feb 3, 2009)

^It is.  Heck, I think most of that stuff is Butterfree's.

Whoa.


----------



## Silver0ice7 (Feb 4, 2009)

He now knows about me posting here, he is probaly gonna remove them now (God I hope) All of those are Dragonfrees exept the Eevee Aceus thing (witch is mine)

Actually that Vulpix I think is a Scratch *Looks at Dragonfree's Sprites* Actually  the Vulpix is a Completely Scratch.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 4, 2009)

I hate art thieves...horrible breed of human.

Everything but the Arceus/Eevee, Arceus plushie like thing, Giratina recolour(it is bad) and maybe the GSC quality Houndoom/Absol are Butterfree's. 

I have looked at Butterfree's sprites a million times before.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 4, 2009)

Woah, what an obvious asshole. *cracks knuckles* It's spamming time.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 4, 2009)

This should be in the artist's lounge but oh well.

Lets see if he's stole any of mine. *cracks knuckles in sync to Dragon's*

Nope. Seems to be just Butterfree's. Unless there's anyone else's in there.

How the hell do you report on this site?


----------



## Charizard Morph (Feb 4, 2009)

Little jerk. 
I don't understand why anyone would steal someone elses sprites. I mean, sure you could want the recognition of being a good spriter, but they always get caught, either by the person who's made them or someone who's seen them. Or you buckle into guilt.

And with something as recognizable as Butterfrees you're just condemning yourself to the wrath of anyone who's ever seen them, and Butterfree herself.


----------



## Silver0ice7 (Feb 5, 2009)

The Girantina thing is in Dragonfrees Shadow pokemon sprites, The Houndoom thing is in splices, the Areus plushlike thing is another thing he stole (don't know whose) and The Eevee arceuus s a sprite I made.


----------



## Flora (Feb 5, 2009)

If you hover your mouse over the first one in the gallery, it says, "someone hacked an put these pics here".

Yeah. Right.


----------



## Silver0ice7 (Feb 5, 2009)

He is a Idiot, CHeck out his Stupid flippin forums it is at the page called "My Other Site"


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 6, 2009)

by the way, on his site, one poster's name is spelled backwards.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 6, 2009)

Whenever I visit his site, it makes my computer run sooo slow I have to turn it off and wait until the next day to play it. Or else it freezes. Just a(nother) warning.


----------



## Mr. Toon Version 2.1 (Feb 6, 2009)

O.M.G... He is soooooo DEAD WHEN I ******* MEET HIM. MOST OF THE SPEITES R FROM DRAGONFREE AND I COMPUTER FROZE COS OF THAT D**K


----------

